# PPM meters



## skunkbunk (Oct 11, 2006)

Just asking, For someone new to Hydro, but learning more and more each day, how important is it to test the nutrient strength(PPM) and how frequent?. Bearing in mind that i am on a shoestring budget, i have built a 10 pot ebb and flow.  I have a 30 gal tote with a 210lph pump. An air stone pumping air into the tank. Can i just go by a set rule of simply changing the water and nutrients out every 10-14 days? I need to go as cheap as possible until i am up and running, funds are a bit low right now. I am using accillite for my growing medium. It is a PH balanced aquatic soil. Schultz makes it and states that Astronauts use this as a medium for space based Hydroponic use. Sounded good to me. I did get a good PH test kit so i will definately keep an eye on that. I checked out PPM testers on the web and they run around $70-80+. Too rich for me to spend on my first experiment. Any help would be appreciated. SB.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2006)

I think if you get a good fert system that is really easy to use like Gen. Hydro Flora or something along those lines. and stick to the KIS method, you could get by without it for a grow or two. but later you probably would want one. As after a few grows you could start playin with it and maximize the plants more.


----------



## skunkbunk (Oct 11, 2006)

I am using Floro Novo Gro and then Floro Novo Bloom. It stated on the bottle that if you are using a recirculating system(ebb&flow) you should change out the water and nutes each 7-10 days. Just so i am clear, my tank is going to be around 10-12 gals cap. For new grow, it says 10ml per gallon of water. I believe the conversion is 5ml=1/2 tsp so then that means i need to place 100ml=10tsp to treat 10 gals of water. Then each 7-10 days, dump it all and replace with the same. There are also supplements they recommend, kool bloom, chi, diamond nectar. Are these needed or will the floro novo by itself do the trick?. Obviously with time i will pick up on these things. i just want to get started and i have all the BASIC components in place. I just want to make sure my math is right. I purchased the nutes in Quart bottles and want to estimate how long i can go before i need to buy more. Thanks. Sb


----------



## KADE (Oct 11, 2006)

You should always change the water 7-14 days...   as long as u dont keep topping up the nutes u dont need a ppm meter.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 14, 2006)

Flora-nova is really concentrated and the mix ratio on the bottle does not come out how they state. The levels they tell you to use is pretty high too, around 1350 for bloom. I use it at about 900-1000, sometimes lower with good results. The stuff ultra-potent. I say get one, especially using nova. Plenty of cheap ones out there, here's one on ebay for less than $20, shipping and all.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hanna-TDS-METER...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ20684QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## torchedlh (Oct 17, 2006)

do ppm meters allow you to simply add more solution and not have to CHANGE it out? that seems like it would save a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 17, 2006)

No PPM meters tell you exactly how much solution you are mixing into your res. instead of guessing at it via the mix ratio. You could keep boosting it as it falls but without some real equipment to isolate the levels of independent components you would wind up being off on something. Not to mention salt build-ups.


----------



## torchedlh (Oct 19, 2006)

i'm planning to run 12 plants in and ebb and flow w/40 gallon res. do you think changing the whole system out once every 2 weeks is fine with a ppm meter if the solution is adjusted daily?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 19, 2006)

I usually get away with 1.5 to 2 weeks between changes. Usually you're not going to add much, if any solution, just clear water, unless you're StoneyBud and have a good method worked out for never having to dump completely.


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a BlueLabs truncheon that I use a lot.  It really comes in handy when I am adding additives to the mix.   I know what 'range' works given my own water's starting ppm in conjunction with Canna nutes (just what I'm familiar with).

When I have multiple additives,  it's helpful to know what the 'total' concentration is (more specifically the osmolality).  In general terms if you have two systems (the plant and the medium), water will flow to the one with the higher osmolality.  If your plants are getting unexpectedly 'pruned out' or even yellowing,  you should be checking the total concentration in your solution.

Just 'topping off'  is not a good idea as insoluble salts tend to accumulate with that approach.  Here osmolality can fool you b/c you will have a seemingly concentrated fluid mixture but less is biologically available to the plant. 

Flushing:  It depends where the plant is.  When my root mass is occupying most of the hydro space (photo) I flush weekly.  Now I use an external pump system which avoids the problems this photo illustrates LOL...  

BTW  best to invest in an enzyme preparation that helps breakdown dead material.  It will lessen your chance of root rot and keep 'em nice,  white n' healthy.

You need to keep that root mass alive which becomes more challenging with long flowers (a pure Sativa like KM can take 2.5 mo).

Anyways.... enuf plant talk.....time to schmoke a bowl!


----------



## KADE (Oct 19, 2006)

Plants use more water then they use nutes... so the levels will rise... this is why if adding nutes u have to make sure the solids are not too high. Plants also use different nutes at different quantities... nitrogen different speed of intake then maganese for instance.. so getting it perfect is hard unless u REALLY know ur stuff.... adding water is easier.. and wont hurt a thing. Just make sure to check your PH daily... the nute buildups can create changes quickly


----------

